# Back River report . . . a little late.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

VT Hokie and I hit BR Monday evening. Super high tide so I figure the Pups would be fedding at the grass banks. Good guess. Caught a few slot fish most were released. 

This fellow swallowed the hook in a bad way.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3681577967/" title="20 incher that was very tasty by VTHokie10, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2473/3681577967_07892293e6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20 incher that was very tasty" /></a>

He made for some fine dining.

Fried Pup Fingers

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3682392536/" title="Drum fish sticks by VTHokie10, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2659/3682392536_2e9105de89.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Drum fish sticks" /></a>

and a personal favorite Puppy Drum Lasagna.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3682392748/" title="Drum Lasagna by VTHokie10, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2481/3682392748_98010a14a4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Drum Lasagna" /></a>


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber... just had a big plate of Hooters Naked wings...but your pics got me hungry again!


Reel purty werk! Which Daiwa reel is that? Rod info?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Alright Al I'm BUSTED. That is an okuma Avenger that we won at Big Hatteras last year and it on an ulgy stick 7 foot Trout rod. My only saving grace is it is VT Hokies rod.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> Wilber... just had a big plate of Hooters Naked wings...but your pics got me hungry again!


Thanks for callin' a brother. Jeez. 



Nice fish Wilber.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> Thanks for callin' a brother. Jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fish Wilber.


Terry.. your too damn tall for me to eat lunch with


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> Terry.. your too damn tall for me to eat lunch with


I can't help it that you're a midget.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> I can't help it that you're a midget.



ever get head butted in the ...... Little People... Big Ro-chambo's


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> ever get head butted in the ...... Little People... Big Ro-chambo's


Put it this way, I have a 38 inch inseam, guess how tall my kid is. And he loves to run and give me hugs.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

mighty fine looking meal. Dont be jealous Al, Im sure he doesnt mind saving the heads for you from now on...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work and great lookin grub.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

MMMMMM!!! That looks real good Wilber!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

AL_N_VB said:


> Wilber... just had a big plate of Hooters Naked wings...but your pics got me hungry again!
> 
> 
> Al you sound like you order wings at Hooters the same way I do Naked and Hot. They do taste the best and it's always fun to order them that way because you get to tell the waitress you like your wings just like your women
> ...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'll tell you one thing it's the easiest thing in the world to fix.

Pup fillet, sauce, Pup fillet sauce, fresh cheese and bake. dang tasty.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Sounds easy enough I believe I'll try it, now where's cut mullet


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I think we will keep the Monday night tradition going and have another stab at'em tonight.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I should be heading out there tonight as well... things should be on with less boat traffic now that the holiday weekend is over.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Wilber said:


> I think we will keep the Monday night tradition going and have another stab at'em tonight.


I guess you have lost my phone number cause ya haven't called me for dinner


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

If we deep hook one tonight I'lll Pm ya.

See ya in the creek Specks.


----------

